# New Mac Book arrived today!!



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

I approach this with some excitement and disbelief!! I look forward to the challenge of learning this OS while on the other hand I cannot believe I have done this!!

I think this section of the forum will become a regular hangout for me and would appreciate any help and links you guys can pass along.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Sounds like Santa arrived a bit early this year. 

There's really not much of a challenge to learn OS X. Have fun - I know you will! You won't regret your decision. :up:


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

One of the best things of Mac is that everything is easier to do. For example, on Windows you have to go to "Control Panel" then "Add or Remove Programs" just to uninstall an app. On Mac you just drag that app to the trash and empty, it's uninstalled!


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

So far so good. Really impressed with the Safari browser and how easy it is to clone the drive.


----------



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

I love the tip that you add an Admin account you never use, create a Admin account that use very sparingly and a regular account you use day to day. This way if you have any issues you can use a different account to see if it is system wide or just in a user profile. Great for troubleshooting. 
Check out the ability to create widgets within Safari.

Have fun.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

brainwave89 said:


> I love the tip that you add an Admin account you never use, create a Admin account that use very sparingly and a regular account you use day to day. This way if you have any issues you can use a different account to see if it is system wide or just in a user profile. Great for troubleshooting.
> Check out the ability to create widgets within Safari.
> 
> Have fun.


Very important to do. :up:

Congratulations


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Are you kidding me? This thing is too easy. Installed VMWare Fusion and XP runs faster on it than in Boot Camp!

Once you get than hang of the menus and how to navigate, it's not that difficult to use.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

ya.. mac os is a very well thought out and user based operating system.... and very clean and professional looking.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Well thought, possibly. The big thing it has over Windows is the lack of a registry which Microsoft needs to drop, IMO.

Two weeks off an on with this new system, and I guess and I am about as familiar with it as I can be. VM Ware Fusion is much better than Boot Camp and I can honestly say that any new "causal user" should start with this system
The only thing that bothers me is the general lack of concern many Mac users take with regards to security. The time is coming very shortly when the hackers start targeting Leopard.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

i love the registry.. it makes chaining things like logons and other things very easy and accessible. bootcamp is much better than vmfusion ware... being a long time user of both bootcamp is better.
the lack of security i dont think is a big problem... theres only one known virus out for the macs right now.. and i don't see why hackers would want to start targeting something that they haven't targeted for many years... also the virus that is out for the mac now you have to agree to and even type in your password to get it... so there isn't much concern about security because it isn't necessary.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Bootcamp easier than VMWare? No way. Can you copy your Bootcamp partition to multiple machines? I think not?
Can you simultaneoulsy run Leopard and Windows? No.

VMWare is the future of computing especially with people having more computing power than they need now.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

jmwills said:


> VMWare is the future of computing especially with people having more computing power than they need now.


VMWare will *never* replace actual booting, as far as power goes.

Yes, you can use VMWare for some less powerful stuff, but for something that draws a lot of power, a visualization can't compare to a full boot.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

namenotfound said:


> Yes, you can use VMWare for some less powerful stuff, but for something that draws a lot of power, a visualization can't compare to a full boot.


Like I said in the other thread it depends on the specific application, not whether its a "powerful" app.

With modern virtualization techniques and the virtualization support in newer processors, most guest OS operations are being run directly on the CPU just like the host OS instructions. Combine that with things like better disk IO in vmware fusion over native Windows and a "powerful" database app has benchmarked better than bootcamp.

So yes you can run "powerful stuff" in virtualization, but it depends on the type.
Obviously apps that require direct low level access to hardware will suffer. NVidia is working on hardware support for virtualization but whether this will affect OS X products is another story.

Is bootcamp better for some things, sure is. But it's a mistake to pigeon hole that as the absolute answer. There are other options with added benefits that work great and MIGHT be a better solution for any given individual. Both Parallels and Vmware offer free working trials so it doesn't hurt to test them to see if they are suitable for your needs.

P.S. Vmware Fusion defaults to virtualizing only 1 CPU core. Since most modern Macs have dual core, enabling 2 virtual cores in Fusion reportedly has significant performance improvements for "powerful" apps like CS 3 filters.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

yes... but when you need 3d things the support for 3d things has yet to be figured out... as of right now there is nothing like actually booting... but for some people the convince overpowers the disadvantages that visualization has.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

I have yet to see a disadvantage in using VMWare, especially in an Enterprise operation.
I will say that XP outruns Vista hands down in a virtual machine. No questions asked.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

xp outruns vista any day of the week on any system. lol
try running a 3d brand new game and compare it to bootcmap.


----------



## jonrob6 (May 13, 2007)

What Macbook did u get? I looking to change from PC. I use for surfing, photo and video, also playing DVD films.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

13" 2.2Ghz 2 gigs RAM 120 gig SATA HDD

For your purposes, this would be a nice machine. This month's MacWorld magazine has an excellent tutorial on the OS.


----------



## jonrob6 (May 13, 2007)

Thanks. Did you buy from Apple on line or store?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

i got the mac book pro... and i love it...
i bought it from the apple store... 
i also bought the extened warranty to jus tmake sure that nothing hapens to it...
but you should start a new topic for this so you can get better help.


----------



## jonrob6 (May 13, 2007)

thanks


----------

